# What filtration is best for my tank?



## Joe21 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm setting up a 125 gallon planted tank with pressurized co2 but need help deciding on a filter.

Right now I'm considering between the following options:

Option A: 1x Eheim 2262 - Great flow rate, but can I use lily pipes with this?
Option B: 1x Fluval FX5 & 1x Eheim 2217. I already have the FX5 on another tank that I can use on this one. I can then attach the inline heater + inline reactor to the 2217.

Anyone have experience with these? Which one is the best option for a planted tank my size? Obviously I need good flow so that the co2 is distributed evenly throughout the tank.

I'd also like to add that the fish in this tank will be large schools of tetras & shrimp.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Option A: Has 19/27mm hoses as I remember correct, great filter, but regular lily pipes won't work. An option would be split the inflow and outflow to 2x 16/22mm hoses and use 2 inflow lily pipes and 2 outflow lily pipes. It is even easier to adjust flow this way
Option B: Would be a good option as well, either way you'll have 4 lily pipes. the advantage of this system is you can clean one filter a time and let the other one run to buffer for the bacteria loss of the first.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

You can connect any hose to a lily pipe if you use a short piece of hose that fits the 2 filter hose on one end and the Lily pipe on the other. Do you want to do this sort of ugly thing is another question.

One filter on the 125 is not the best idea. It is best to have 2 filters. But using both the Fluval and the Eheim maybe too much flow rate. Meaning the plants will be blown to the side by the flow. You may need to figure out a gentler ouput to avoid the strong current but still keep the high flow rate.

Also it is best if you have a separate mechanical and biological filters. The mechanical filter housing needs to be easily serviceable so you can clean the media as often as you want without much hassle.

Read the Filtration forum for some insight on filtration that you will not find easily anywhere else on the internet.


----------



## jules2k (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a 120 gallon fully planted and pressurized co2 system and I'm running an fx5 and eheim 2217 with doaqua poppy glass with inline heater and inline atomic diffusor too. Also I have tons of fishes in there (angels, cardinals, rummy nose, serape tetra, corry cat, loaches, green neon tetra, green flame tetra.) the flow are great not a single dead spot in the tank.


----------

